# Ottawa..places to get Mess Kit rank changed (apart from Andrei the Taylor)



## coolintheshade (5 Oct 2021)

Good day all,

I am looking to have mess kit rank changed. Any places in the Nepean (woodroffe, greenbank, west hunt club areas) that you know of please?


----------

